# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Sonazh reth blerjes ne internet

## MiaCahani

Pershendetje miq,

A mund te gjeni pak kohe per te plotesuar kete sondazh reth blerjes online. Kjo zgjat 1 deri 2 minuta. Ju falenderoj paraprakisht. 

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1InF...BY9Zm8BR4/edit

----------

